# Shepherd's Chapel Network going on Directv 24/7 TODAY?



## chris3904 (Dec 19, 2003)

I was reading a post on a website (http://www.theseason.org) that shows that the Shepherd's Chapel Network is going on channel 223 on DIRECTV 24/7 sometime today. I sure wish DISH NETWORK could work something out to get SCN on 24/7!!!!!


----------



## chris3904 (Dec 19, 2003)

chris3904 said:


> I was reading a post on a website (http://www.theseason.org) that shows that the Shepherd's Chapel Network is going on channel 223 on DIRECTV 24/7 sometime today. I sure wish DISH NETWORK could work something out to get SCN on 24/7!!!!!


NOTE: You must go to the Fig Tree Cafe Forum link to find the topic concerning this.


----------



## Carl (Jan 3, 2004)

Oh goody another useless channel that I can block.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Carl said:


> Oh goody another useless channel that I can block.


Same here. All those preachers are after is cash! No offense to the topic starter.


----------



## Dan9 (Feb 21, 2005)

chris3904 said:


> I was reading a post on a website (http://www.theseason.org) that shows that the Shepherd's Chapel Network is going on channel 223 on DIRECTV 24/7 sometime today. I sure wish DISH NETWORK could work something out to get SCN on 24/7!!!!!


There isn't anything on channel 223 on Directv.


----------



## chris3904 (Dec 19, 2003)

On the 05/05/05 live program on Shepherd's Chapel, it was announced that they would be broadcasting on Directv channel 223 24/7 starting on May 11, 2005.


----------



## mikem8205 (Apr 23, 2005)

I checked the DirecTV Website EPG and it says Sheperd's Chapel will be on Ch. 340 not 223 starting at 6 AM on 5/12


----------



## Dan9 (Feb 21, 2005)

mikem8205 said:


> I checked the DirecTV Website EPG and it says Sheperd's Chapel will be on Ch. 340 not 223 starting at 6 AM on 5/12


The Directv EPG on their internet site says that the Shop Plus Network is on channel 340. http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/Progr...&current=Footer&success=/glb/ProgramGuide.dsp


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

Carl said:


> Oh goody another useless channel that I can block.


Isn't it amazing how one person's trash can be another persons treasure. My neighbor just switched from Milennium Cable to DirecTV. One of the things that thrilled him was the religious programming that DTV offered that Milennium didn't.

Now if we could just get rid of those crappy channels like MTV and VH1


----------



## chris3904 (Dec 19, 2003)

Dan9 said:


> The Directv EPG on their internet site says that the Shop Plus Network is on channel 340. http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/Progr...&current=Footer&success=/glb/ProgramGuide.dsp


Shepherd's Chapel pays for about 4 hours of time on Channel 340 on DirecTV and buys about 8 hours of time on a shopping channel on Dish. Channel 223 is supposed to be a channel with 24/7 programming from Shepherd's Chapel. Pastor Dennis Murray announced the move to DirecTV channel 223 on the 05/05/05 live broadcast on the Shepherd's Chapel Network. He said they are still working on an agreement with Dish Network.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

nothing here


----------



## chris3904 (Dec 19, 2003)

chris3904 said:


> I was reading a post on a website (http://www.theseason.org) that shows that the Shepherd's Chapel Network is going on channel 223 on DIRECTV 24/7 sometime today. I sure wish DISH NETWORK could work something out to get SCN on 24/7!!!!!


From a conversation that someone had with Shepherd's Chapel, channel 223 will soon be broadcasting Shepherd's Chapel 24/7. There are some technical problems they are having at the moment. If you call DirecTv, the customer service people are not going to know that the channel is going online.


----------



## chris3904 (Dec 19, 2003)

I wonder when DirecTV will uplink/downlink channel 223? It was supposed to have happened last Thursday, but they are having some technical problems. I do not know if "they" is Shepherd's Chapel or DirecTV. I hear that DirecTV customer service has no information concerning this.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

crkeehn said:


> Isn't it amazing how one person's trash can be another persons treasure. My neighbor just switched from Milennium Cable to DirecTV. One of the things that thrilled him was the religious programming that DTV offered that Milennium didn't.
> 
> Now if we could just get rid of those crappy channels like MTV and VH1


Sounds like you should get Sky Angel.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

Mike Richardson said:


> Sounds like you should get Sky Angel.


Why?


----------



## Guesst925XTU (Jan 29, 2004)

Oh joy! More religious garbage wasting bandwidth.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Guesst925XTU said:


> Oh joy! More religious garbage wasting bandwidth.


dont make a fuss just block it


----------



## demonstimpy (Jul 29, 2004)

pez2002 said:


> dont make a fuss just block it


True. It is a complete waste of bandwith though.
How of much of the same repeated preaching is needed?


----------



## chris3904 (Dec 19, 2003)

demonstimpy said:


> True. It is a complete waste of bandwith though.
> How of much of the same repeated preaching is needed?


I do not want the "same repeated preaching." I agree with many on here concerning the poor quality of religious programming. I watch Shepherd's Chapel because the pastor there 1. DOES NOT BEG FOR MONEY (i.e. no telethons or "send in your money") 2. DOES ONLY BIBLE TEACHING (not a bunch of hot air, singing, and yelling that means nothing). I am not a religious fanatatic or a holy roller. I want to learn the bible chapter by chapter and verse by verse and Pastor Murray is the only preacher I have EVER seen that does that. Thus, he is not a repeat. I do not watch TBN, EWTN, Daystar, etc. They have way too much "send in your money" and very, very, very little bible teaching, if any.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

If you don't want to watch it, don't watch it. If you don't want it in your program guide, then deselect it from your program guide. Even though you may not want to watch it, I'm sure that there is someone that does. 

Personally I think that there are too many music channels on DTV, lets get rid of MTV and the ilk.


----------



## muledoggie (Dec 6, 2004)

Personally, I subscribe to D* only for the shopping channels. All else should be dropped. Wish list:

High Definition shopping channels
An all adult diaper shopping channel


Jeff


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

muledoggie said:


> Personally, I subscribe to D* only for the shopping channels. All else should be dropped. Wish list:
> 
> High Definition shopping channels
> An all adult diaper shopping channel
> ...


Could we please keep MASN, I'm really enjoying the Washington Nationals games.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I see NO problem in DirecTV offering Shepherd's Chapel, especially since it looks lke Shepherd's Chapel is the one paying for the channel being carried, not DirecTV. I support everybody being given the biggest variety available as long as costs balance out.


----------



## tsrk30 (Jan 8, 2005)

Has this channel started airing yet? 
Thanks for the help


----------



## chris3904 (Dec 19, 2003)

tsrk30 said:


> Has this channel started airing yet?
> Thanks for the help


I do not know if the channel has starting airing yet. On the 05/05/05 live broadcast by Dennis Murray, it was said that the channel would start airing 24/7 on DirecTV channel 223 on 05/11/05. Someone called Shepherd's Chapel, and this person was told that there have been some technical problems bringing the channel online. I was hoping that Pastor Murray would give us an update on the situation, but it is documentary/sunday service repeat week on the live hour portion. I have Dish Network, but Dennis Murray did state that Shepherd's Chapel was working with them to get the 24/7 channel.

I hope the channel starts soon. I might change to DirecTV if it does.


----------



## tsrk30 (Jan 8, 2005)

It appears the station is scheduled to begin on 24 May 2005. It will be on channel 340. If you use your electronic program guide and move ahead to the 24 of May you will see Shepherd's Chapel listed. If you have a DirecTV Tivo box do a search for programs to record. Type in Shepherds Chapel and you will find it that way as well.


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball (Jun 29, 2004)

340 on my guide only shows that Sheperd's Chapel is only 4 hours long (6-10am EDT)


----------



## chris3904 (Dec 19, 2003)

Crystal Pepsi Ball said:


> 340 on my guide only shows that Sheperd's Chapel is only 4 hours long (6-10am EDT)


This is true. Shepherd's Chapel is currently on 4 hours on channel 340 Monday through Friday. The channel I am talking about is a 24/7 channel......... full time Shepherd's Chapel channel. It is supposed to be on channel 223. "When?" is the $1,000,000 question.


----------



## jpurkey (May 15, 2003)

Does SCN show any non-religious programmling like WHT does?


----------



## chris3904 (Dec 19, 2003)

jpurkey said:


> Does SCN show any non-religious programmling like WHT does?


SCN is strickly a bible teaching channel with some documentaries. It is a 24/7 channel for the Shepherd's Chapel church in Gravette, Arkansas. The pastor of the church is Pastor Arnold Murray that has been a teacher for nearly 50 years. Most of the programming is hour long bible study sessions (35 minutes of bible study and 25 minutes of Q/A). Documentaries are often found on the weekend programming and an hour or two each day during the week. For a completely satellite schedule for May, look at http://www.theseason.org/schedule/may.htm. The channel currently broadcasts on Galaxy 4R, but it is supposed to start on channel 223 on DirecTV very soon.


----------



## tsrk30 (Jan 8, 2005)

Does anyone know what is going on with this channel?


----------



## chris3904 (Dec 19, 2003)

I wish I knew. It is so frustrating for all the Shepherd's Chapel followers. I am seriously thinking about going to DirecTV (from Dish Network) when it comes online.


----------

